# Fresh Bluefin tuna



## Iceman91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thought you guys would be interested in seeing this. This arrived at work on monday. Bluefin tuna with the belly.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6720547837/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6720542481/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6720539127/


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 18, 2012)

That's lovely and reminds me that I still haven't gotten my sushi fix yet:doublethumbsup:


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 18, 2012)

nice piece of fish! what happened to the knife?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow that belly looks nice and fatty! Delicious!


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 18, 2012)

That tears it. I was wondering what to do for dinner tonight and now I know, lol.


----------



## Iceman91 (Jan 18, 2012)

The marbling on the belly is amazing. Taste is even better


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful! Stunning, and tragic at the same time. I've said it a million times, I'll say it again--I love love Bluefin Tuna, both as dinner and as fish.


----------

